# NEW HARVARD STUDY: Red Meat Does Not Cause Heart Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NEW HARVARD STUDY: Red Meat Does Not Cause Heart Disease A Guilt-Free Hamburger By Ron Winslow Maybe that juicy steak you ordered isn’t a heart-attack-on-a-plate after all. A new study from the Harvard School of Public Health suggests that the heart risk long associated with red meat comes mostly from processed varieties such as bacon, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

